
Google's Complex Relationship with DeepMind Gets Exposed - bocahrokok
https://www.forbes.com/sites/samshead/2018/04/20/googles-complex-relationship-with-deepmind-gets-exposed/#5331c4be17d6
======
ocdtrekkie
The fact that DeepMind turned down having it's name slapped on Google's cloud
products is super, super interesting.

Slight sidebar about the source here: This past year I actually subscribed to
The Information. It's costly ($200 a year is the lowest they go, in a plan
that only some people qualify for.) but they repeatedly put out in-depth
quality journalism that other sites, like Forbes in this case, end up
regurgitating within the following week or so.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Information_(company)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Information_\(company\))

